# Putting money into a 1.4T to make it "fast"?



## N1JX (Oct 13, 2019)

This is all intended for me either A. Learning how stupid I am about cars, or B. Actually getting some information. So please serious answers only. I am a newer member to the car community, and car modification. Excuse my grammar ive been up to 24 hours working.

So obviously I am not experienced in car modifications. However after owner a SRT-4 with a Stage 3, 50trim, cammed, built head, forged pistons, etc. I had to get a new car from a wreck I was involved in.

I wanna put money into the Jetta 1.4T SE. Not like a few small bits and pieces but a lot of money into making it better.

So I was thinking...ROADMAP time

First I am going to get a resonator delete (depends if I do not buy a catback), basically as something I do first. Then I wanna get a air intake system to give it a little tiny bit of "ooommfff". After that I was thinking Stage 1 or 2 Unitronic? By this time I will have at least accomplished 190HP, and 250TQ?, which is decent I guess for these cars. Then I wanna get into the "big brain time mods" (not really big brain). Possibly,y a bored out head, to a 1.8. Is this even possible? If so I would be looking to buy new forged pistons so I can add a little more power? OR I could engine swap for a 1.8T motor to be able to upgrade the pistons and put a bigger turbo on the car. However that is more costly to do. So lets say I go with the bore and it works. I get new pistons and and I still stick with the stock turbo. 

So not lets say I finish my roadmap with Bored head, pistons, exhuast, and a air intake (tune removed obviously). Not its time for a new tune. I was thinking I could just get a another chip like the ones for a 1.8T, or take it and get it tuned by someone professionally. 

What would I be looking at performance wise if (hypothetically) this all worked out in my favor? Also how much of a cost difference would it be boring it out, than just replacing the motor with a 1.8? 

I was joking with my friend about putting a SRT-4 motor in it, which is a 2.4L Turbocharged engine. Just for the lols but now I am considering seeing if thats possible to.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello there! I too have been considering mods like that. I was thinking of the 2.0T swap. But again eh that’s no fun. A 2.4 from SRT4 would be a no go for me. I rather go big turbo or put a 2.5 5 cylinder engine build it and boost it. Anyways..... I have a 2 1/4 inch exhaust from the secondary o2 sensor with the second cat deleted all the way to the back with a 2.5 inch 14 inch long Magnaflow straight thru muffler . Sounds amazing!! Also have an IE Intake it’s pretty awesome. Tune is worthless if you trying for big power. Trust me the stock turbo is tiny and I mean tiny. This thing can’t provide enough airflow for our engine after 4k rpms. I have the JB4 module so it really helps. WOT on 3 gear and boost peaks at 20psi. By the time it gets to 4k rpms it starts dropping to 18.... by the time it gets to redline or around 6-6.5k rpms it’s already down to 12psi. Wow that’s lot of boost lost. Anyways I had a few big turbo upgrades that could be feasibly and have different levels of drive ability meanwhile keeping stock things. ZRP makes rods and Pistons even tho a little pricey I’ve contemplated using these. This engine has a 76.5 bore and a 75.6 stroke. So congrats you have an oversquare!! Also has a CR of 10:1. Also some people have the head worked on for better airflow . At this point easiest way to give it power while keeping this engine is.... GT2052 which if mapped on the compressor side you can see that our engine ingests 6.98lbs/min of air at 7k rpms I believe? Wasn’t to sure did the math a minute ago. Put that airflow at 1 bar of boost and you fall right into the most efficient area of that turbo. It’s great it’s awesome but the turbo can only flow up to 230 hp it says. I was looking to break the 250hp mark. So I was looking into GT2554r or GT2560 for two things: bigger and better airflow for more power, and ball bearing turbo vs the journal bearing on the 2052. Both of these turbos are a little on the inefficiency side when it comes to the mapping of the compressor however I believe these would be great turbos for this engine for anyone looking to make 250hp or more. RTMG is a company that has some work into this engine. They have an Audi A3 1.4Tsi with a GTX2860r turbo, completely air to air intercooling system(vs our stock air to water system) and methanol kit and bunch of stuff but only stock internals. They’re making 230Hp at 0.8 bar of boost. Not sure what’s rpms but again should be a pretty great build. Just write that description on YouTube and you’ll see it it’s amazing. Because hey who doesn’t like having a 1.4T pulling on some of our non want us to be faster 1.8Ts and 2.0Ts(no offense but they seriously get mad whenever we just want to mod our econobox).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Should've bought a GLI ot GTI

1.4 has good pep. Intake, exhaust, tuning... combined might give you 25hp. 

Anything else is a fools money lost.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

I have the 1.4T and to be honest, start with a different motor. It’s an economy car, the motor isn’t meant to make big numbers. If you have to absolutely do something to it. Go stage 1+ from Unitronic and stay there until they give us something that actually makes more power because the 800 or so you have to pay to go stage two and only make like 11hp more isn’t worth it. You could do suspension, or tires, or brakes or something more worth while than that. The turbo is the limiting factor on this car. It’s super tiny and unless you have access to and IS20 and an adapter plate to mount it. 200ish HP is all this motor will ever see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah I don’t want to be the guy that tells you that you should’ve started with a different car, but you should’ve started with a different car. For all the money you will spend boring out a 1.4 to a 1.8 (probably not possible), custom tuning, bigger turbo, upgraded clutch (stock clutch is pretty weak), etc you will have spent more than you would’ve if you had just bought a gli, gti, or 1.8. And you’ll still be slower than a stage 2 gli (downpipe and tune). Swapping in a 1.8 or 2.0 is more viable but still a ton of work even for the mechanically inclined. You’re looking at 5k-10k(maybe more) depending on several variables. Then again you might as well sell your car and get a gli or gti. If you have thousands to dump into your economy car and a second car to drive for the months that yours isn’t running, go for it. Best reasonable performance mods that are available for the 1.4 are intake, downpipe, and tune. If you want better shifting feel there are also a couple short shifters and engine mounts/inserts available. Those basic mods will run you about $1500 and your car will be marginally faster and a little more fun to drive. But keep in mind that these cars will probably never be good highway runners and your money is probably best spent on suspension upgrades. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachitooo (Mar 19, 2015)

My golf 1.4 is actually on 200hp. It’s with 3” downpipe, catless, and tuned. If you want more swap it with a 2.0tsi. It’s on the limit


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

hey I have a 2016 1.4t Jetta, stock I make 150h 184tq. It has a lot of go for a little engine which I love. It's also sorta light. I got some good tires and I'm mostly stock and I get a lot of wheel spin and when I come out of a parking lot I always peel out, yanno the loud tire screeching.

My plan is the following:

Get coilovers

Get CAI and downpipe from Unitronic and jump straight to stage 2. ( I will have about 200-210 hp)

Muffler delete

Wheels and tires

Lots of form upgrades. 

Weight reduction is also a blessing.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

since this is my new car doing these things and not having 400+ hp in a 3,000lbs car is a good thing so I can learn and have fun. Good place for me to start I think


----------



## Ludy (Nov 28, 2019)

I have some parts from my 1.4t that I’m selling if you’re interested. I no longer have the vehicle and really want the parts gone so I’m open to offers. I’ve posted on Facebook but figured I’d come check the forum to see if anyone was interested. 

Forge Motorsport Boost Pipe & BOV $250
Injen Cold Air Intake $220
Prosport boost gauge $40 
Amazon HKS BOV $60
Gauge pod $110


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

davidbrad said:


> So I was looking into GT2554r or GT2560 for two things: bigger and better airflow for more power, and ball bearing turbo vs the journal bearing on the 2052.


Did you decide on one yet?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

AlexMoore007 said:


> Is it normal to make chiptuning for such engine?


Chip tuning is not common for us. Flash tuning is super common. Go with a flash if you more fun.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

My buddy dyno'ed his 1.4tsi 2017 jetta. They calculated 206hp and 271tq. This is with unitronic stage 2 and dp w cai. Custom exhaust. He didn't have the fans running which cost some dyno numbers. 

We are hoping for 220hp in the next few months.


----------



## Vancityphixion (Sep 1, 2019)

With intake and custom tune I'm making 177hp/201ft/lb to the wheels 2016 1.4tsi


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Vancityphixion said:


> With intake and custom tune I'm making 177hp/201ft/lb to the wheels 2016 1.4tsi


93 oct ? running on low tq I see. You can make a lot more tq


----------



## Bwida (Apr 21, 2021)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> My buddy dyno'ed his 1.4tsi 2017 jetta. They calculated 206hp and 271tq. This is with unitronic stage 2 and dp w cai. Custom exhaust. He didn't have the fans running which cost some dyno numbers.
> 
> We are hoping for 220hp in the next few months.


Please update 🙏 I have a similar build on my 2017 1.4t wolfsburg. Interested to see what else I can do


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Bwida said:


> Please update  I have a similar build on my 2017 1.4t wolfsburg. Interested to see what else I can do


Check out my channel . I document everything there 

www.YouTube.com/c/mk6chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwida (Apr 21, 2021)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> My buddy dyno'ed his 1.4tsi 2017 jetta. They calculated 206hp and 271tq. This is with unitronic stage 2 and dp w cai. Custom exhaust. He didn't have the fans running which cost some dyno numbers.
> 
> We are hoping for 220hp in the next few months.


Hey man, wish there was an easier way to communicate. Anyway does your buddy have the same coil pack you installed. I'm looking at the apr site. Looking at the video you posted to match the sku and everything. So far I have an aem cold air intake, a cts turbo 3 in high flow catted downpipe along with a stage 2 unitronic. I plan on putting the upgraded coil pack next and also looking to order the ecs inlet you just installed, really looking forward to the videos .


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Bwida said:


> Hey man, wish there was an easier way to communicate. Anyway does your buddy have the same coil pack you installed. I'm looking at the apr site. Looking at the video you posted to match the sku and everything. So far I have an aem cold air intake, a cts turbo 3 in high flow catted downpipe along with a stage 2 unitronic. I plan on putting the upgraded coil pack next and also looking to order the ecs inlet you just installed, really looking forward to the videos .


Hey thank you for the support! Everything is documented on my channel. Do you have Instagram? We can talk via dm there. Mk6chrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Bwida said:


> Hey man, wish there was an easier way to communicate. Anyway does your buddy have the same coil pack you installed. I'm looking at the apr site. Looking at the video you posted to match the sku and everything. So far I have an aem cold air intake, a cts turbo 3 in high flow catted downpipe along with a stage 2 unitronic. I plan on putting the upgraded coil pack next and also looking to order the ecs inlet you just installed, really looking forward to the videos .


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

N1JX said:


> This is all intended for me either A. Learning how stupid I am about cars, or B. Actually getting some information. So please serious answers only. I am a newer member to the car community, and car modification. Excuse my grammar ive been up to 24 hours working.
> 
> So obviously I am not experienced in car modifications. However after owner a SRT-4 with a Stage 3, 50trim, cammed, built head, forged pistons, etc. I had to get a new car from a wreck I was involved in.
> 
> ...


I know this post is kind of old, but you can bore to 1.6L need custom pistons obviously, but a few companies sell forged rods capable of handling 600hp.
Also I have IS Turbo adapters for sale so you can run any of the IS turbos 12, 20, or 38.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> I know this post is kind of old, but you can bore to 1.6L need custom pistons obviously, but a few companies sell forged rods capable of handling 600hp.
> Also I have IS Turbo adapters for sale so you can run any of the IS turbos 12, 20, or 38.


Be careful boring out. I was going to do it but I don’t want to compromise the motor potentially. I’ll just save that bore money for my next car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

It can definitely be bored to 1.6L bore the block and put new sleeves in. Not saying it will be cheap, but it can definitely be done.


----------



## Postedtosted (May 27, 2021)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> My buddy dyno'ed his 1.4tsi 2017 jetta. They calculated 206hp and 271tq. This is with unitronic stage 2 and dp w cai. Custom exhaust. He didn't have the fans running which cost some dyno numbers.
> 
> We are hoping for 220hp in the next few months.


That's wassup. I have a vw jetta tsi 1.4t s but I was wondering if you could engine swap it with other germans cars. Like bmw, porsche, etc. I heard that you could swap it with a m3 325 but idk if it's possible. That would be dope to get a engine swap.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Postedtosted said:


> That's wassup. I have a vw jetta tsi 1.4t s but I was wondering if you could engine swap it with other germans cars. Like bmw, porsche, etc. I heard that you could swap it with a m3 325 but idk if it's possible. That would be dope to get a engine swap.


The obvious swap would be a 2.0T it's about as close of a direct swap as you can get. Putting in a M3 or Audi 3.7T would be awesome but I don't think they would fit, I could be wrong.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Postedtosted said:


> That's wassup. I have a vw jetta tsi 1.4t s but I was wondering if you could engine swap it with other germans cars. Like bmw, porsche, etc. I heard that you could swap it with a m3 325 but idk if it's possible. That would be dope to get a engine swap.


Yeah you can swap anything you want. If it fits or not is a different story.... you’d have to measure it out. Don’t forget about the trans. Then you need to worry about the wire aspect of it. Swapping a none vag motor into our car would require a lot more work. I’ll be swapping my car ina few years. But I ll be sticking with vw/Audi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coxshon (Jul 21, 2021)

Poetic50 said:


> Hello there! I too have been considering mods like that. I was thinking of the 2.0T swap. But again eh that’s no fun. A 2.4 from SRT4 would be a no go for me. I rather go big turbo or put a 2.5 5 cylinder engine build it and boost it. Anyways..... I have a 2 1/4 inch exhaust from the secondary o2 sensor with the second cat deleted all the way to the back with a 2.5 inch 14 inch long Magnaflow straight thru muffler . Sounds amazing!! Also have an IE Intake it’s pretty awesome. Tune is worthless if you trying for big power. Trust me the stock turbo is tiny and I mean tiny. This thing can’t provide enough airflow for our engine after 4k rpms. I have the JB4 module so it really helps. WOT on 3 gear and boost peaks at 20psi. By the time it gets to 4k rpms it starts dropping to 18.... by the time it gets to redline or around 6-6.5k rpms it’s already down to 12psi. Wow that’s lot of boost lost. Anyways I had a few big turbo upgrades that could be feasibly and have different levels of drive ability meanwhile keeping stock things. ZRP makes rods and Pistons even tho a little pricey I’ve contemplated using these. This engine has a 76.5 bore and a 75.6 stroke. So congrats you have an oversquare!! Also has a CR of 10:1. Also some people have the head worked on for better airflow . At this point easiest way to give it power while keeping this engine is.... GT2052 which if mapped on the compressor side you can see that our engine ingests 6.98lbs/min of air at 7k rpms I believe? Wasn’t to sure did the math a minute ago. Put that airflow at 1 bar of boost and you fall right into the most efficient area of that turbo. It’s great it’s awesome but the turbo can only flow up to 230 hp it says. I was looking to break the 250hp mark. So I was looking into GT2554r or GT2560 for two things: bigger and better airflow for more power, and ball bearing turbo vs the journal bearing on the 2052. Both of these turbos are a little on the inefficiency side when it comes to the mapping of the compressor however I believe these would be great turbos for this engine for anyone looking to make 250hp or more. RTMG is a company that has some work into this engine. They have an Audi A3 1.4Tsi with a GTX2860r turbo, completely air to air intercooling system(vs our stock air to water system) and methanol kit and bunch of stuff but only stock internals. They’re making 230Hp at 0.8 bar of boost. Not sure what’s rpms but again should be a pretty great build. Just write that description on YouTube and you’ll see it it’s amazing. Because hey who doesn’t like having a 1.4T pulling on some of our non want us to be faster 1.8Ts and 2.0Ts(no offense but they seriously get mad whenever we just want to mod our econobox).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For this one they sell an adjustable actuation valve on ebay for 40 to 50 bucks at full boost with everything I am pushing 22psi and I'm spooling 22psi taking of at 1500 rpm I also have a programmer I have no limiter hood exit exhaust and I have running 150% fuel so when I let out I shoot 6 foot flames on the stock turbo I'm getting a t3 t4 turbo in the near future


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Coxshon said:


> For this one they sell an adjustable actuation valve on ebay for 40 to 50 bucks at full boost with everything I am pushing 22psi and I'm spooling 22psi taking of at 1500 rpm I also have a programmer I have no limiter hood exit exhaust and I have running 150% fuel so when I let out I shoot 6 foot flames on the stock turbo I'm getting a t3 t4 turbo in the near future


That sounds intense but boost psi seems low?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerzyguy29 (Sep 23, 2011)

Greasymechtech said:


> Should've bought a GLI ot GTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is a old thread, but you are wrong. Some VW dealers do tuning. APR tune can take the 1.4 from 140 to 180 on a tune alone. No exhaust, no intake, etc..
Just wanted people to know facts


----------



## GolfWaffe (Apr 7, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> I know this post is kind of old, but you can bore to 1.6L need custom pistons obviously, but a few companies sell forged rods capable of handling 600hp.
> Also I have IS Turbo adapters for sale so you can run any of the IS turbos 12, 20, or 38.





Joey1.4T said:


> I know this post is kind of old, but you can bore to 1.6L need custom pistons obviously, but a few companies sell forged rods capable of handling 600hp.
> Also I have IS Turbo adapters for sale so you can run any of the IS turbos 12, 20, or 38.


----------



## GolfWaffe (Apr 7, 2021)

Pardon my last reply, havent used this forum before. Do you still have any of those turbo adapters for sale? Thanks 

Ill respond to email as well [email protected]




jerzyguy29 said:


> I know this is a old thread, but you are wrong. Some VW dealers do tuning. APR tune can take the 1.4 from 140 to 180 on a tune alone. No exhaust, no intake, etc..
> Just wanted people to know facts


----------



## OnePointFourJetta (Nov 3, 2021)

Greasymechtech said:


> Should've bought a GLI ot GTI
> 
> 1.4 has good pep. Intake, exhaust, tuning... combined might give you 25hp.
> 
> Anything else is a fools money lost.


----------



## OnePointFourJetta (Nov 3, 2021)

Greasymechtech said:


> Should've bought a GLI ot GTI
> 
> 1.4 has good pep. Intake, exhaust, tuning... combined might give you 25hp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mkv_user44 (Apr 16, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> Hello there! I too have been considering mods like that. I was thinking of the 2.0T swap. But again eh that’s no fun. A 2.4 from SRT4 would be a no go for me. I rather go big turbo or put a 2.5 5 cylinder engine build it and boost it. Anyways..... I have a 2 1/4 inch exhaust from the secondary o2 sensor with the second cat deleted all the way to the back with a 2.5 inch 14 inch long Magnaflow straight thru muffler . Sounds amazing!! Also have an IE Intake it’s pretty awesome. Tune is worthless if you trying for big power. Trust me the stock turbo is tiny and I mean tiny. This thing can’t provide enough airflow for our engine after 4k rpms. I have the JB4 module so it really helps. WOT on 3 gear and boost peaks at 20psi. By the time it gets to 4k rpms it starts dropping to 18.... by the time it gets to redline or around 6-6.5k rpms it’s already down to 12psi. Wow that’s lot of boost lost. Anyways I had a few big turbo upgrades that could be feasibly and have different levels of drive ability meanwhile keeping stock things. ZRP makes rods and Pistons even tho a little pricey I’ve contemplated using these. This engine has a 76.5 bore and a 75.6 stroke. So congrats you have an oversquare!! Also has a CR of 10:1. Also some people have the head worked on for better airflow . At this point easiest way to give it power while keeping this engine is.... GT2052 which if mapped on the compressor side you can see that our engine ingests 6.98lbs/min of air at 7k rpms I believe? Wasn’t to sure did the math a minute ago. Put that airflow at 1 bar of boost and you fall right into the most efficient area of that turbo. It’s great it’s awesome but the turbo can only flow up to 230 hp it says. I was looking to break the 250hp mark. So I was looking into GT2554r or GT2560 for two things: bigger and better airflow for more power, and ball bearing turbo vs the journal bearing on the 2052. Both of these turbos are a little on the inefficiency side when it comes to the mapping of the compressor however I believe these would be great turbos for this engine for anyone looking to make 250hp or more. RTMG is a company that has some work into this engine. They have an Audi A3 1.4Tsi with a GTX2860r turbo, completely air to air intercooling system(vs our stock air to water system) and methanol kit and bunch of stuff but only stock internals. They’re making 230Hp at 0.8 bar of boost. Not sure what’s rpms but again should be a pretty great build. Just write that description on YouTube and you’ll see it it’s amazing. Because hey who doesn’t like having a 1.4T pulling on some of our non want us to be faster 1.8Ts and 2.0Ts(no offense but they seriously get mad whenever we just want to mod our econobox).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thus turbo idea sounds awesome I just purchased the stage 1+ for now but was looking towards a 3.8 vr6 or r32 swap.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mkv_user44 said:


> Thus turbo idea sounds awesome I just purchased the stage 1+ for now but was looking towards a 3.8 vr6 or r32 swap.


Depends what power you want. RTMG now offers a hybrid bolt on turbo that can produce up to 290hp. Which is fine for me. More power I would look into the 2.5 5 cylinder or 3.2 Vr6 swap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Poetic50 said:


> Depends what power you want. RTMG now offers a hybrid bolt on turbo that can produce up to 290hp. Which is fine for me. More power I would look into the 2.5 5 cylinder or 3.2 Vr6 swap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance you have a link to the turbo you are talking about?
I'm going to try finding it but in case I cant I appreciate it in advance.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Has anyone here ever ran an air to air IC as well as kept the factory air to water setup?
I've been thinking about trying to source a small front mount or vmount, keeping the IC piping as short as possible, reuse boost sensor and factory lines.
I've already done this with some aluminum 2.5" piping in order to eliminate the awful plastic coupler thing and tiny hole in the plastic piece in order to make a custom charge pipe. Only thing i would need to do is get the front mount and a couple pipes to route in immediately back to the throttle body.
Still trying to decide how to mount the air to air IC to keep it as close as possible to the turbo outlet and throttle body to minimize piping, so any suggestions are welcomed..


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Im definitely not looking to cut any holes in my hood, but this car would probably benefit from a top mount intercooler like Subaru does with the wrx/sti in order to keep it very responsive and minimize any additional piping on this small of a turbo.


----------



## Rjsaenz801 (10 mo ago)

ViewlessSquid said:


> I have the 1.4T and to be honest, start with a different motor. It’s an economy car, the motor isn’t meant to make big numbers. If you have to absolutely do something to it. Go stage 1+ from Unitronic and stay there until they give us something that actually makes more power because the 800 or so you have to pay to go stage two and only make like 11hp more isn’t worth it. You could do suspension, or tires, or brakes or something more worth while than that. The turbo is the limiting factor on this car. It’s super tiny and unless you have access to and IS20 and an adapter plate to mount it. 200ish HP is all this motor will ever see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello. I have a 2019 mk7 jetta 1.4t and I’m thinking about going 3” dp catted and i am sure a check engine light will pop up. From what I read. Or if there’s an adapter I can add on the o2 input like an extension How could I eliminate that light issue?? It explains I have to buy a stage 2 and it would solve that. but i don’t want to tune it. Just because of the wear n tear and the longevity of life of it. I am more looking for the sound. And i want to pass emissions without having trouble codes coming up unexpectedly or just in plain sight. I like a clean dash with no lights.

the air intake *Luft-Technik* the 3” dp catted *CTS Turbo 3″ Downpipe *straight pipe is basically all i am looking for.


ViewlessSquid said:


> I have the 1.4T and to be honest, start with a different motor. It’s an economy car, the motor isn’t meant to make big numbers. If you have to absolutely do something to it. Go stage 1+ from Unitronic and stay there until they give us something that actually makes more power because the 800 or so you have to pay to go stage two and only make like 11hp more isn’t worth it. You could do suspension, or tires, or brakes or something more worth while than that. The turbo is the limiting factor on this car. It’s super tiny and unless you have access to and IS20 and an adapter plate to mount it. 200ish HP is all this motor will ever see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

So it sounds like you would want to actually steer clear of the downpipe and go for a catback system or custom catback exhaust from an exhaust shop.

The two catalytic converters are in the downpipe. Then theres a large resonator and a muffler in the very back. Removing either of these will not cause a check engine light, but altering the downpipe will. Basically where there is a sensor there will be a check engine light. The work around would be the tune. You will not see the benefits of the downpipe really without the tune/flash. Its a risk not worth taking in your case, in my opinion.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Do not just remove the muffler, most of the sound is being absorbed by the very large resonator.
Everyone that has only done a muffler delete will tell you this as well, it barely makes a difference.
Removing just the resonator will cause a little volume increase, but to get the sound you probably are after you really need to do away with both. A full catback system system will alleviate this problem or the cheapest route would be to have an exhaust shop cut the resonator and muffler off and replace with section of straight thru piping. You can add a dual tip for a more stock type look, in my opinion a nicer look then a chopped pipe.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Hope this helped you, im in the same boat myself currently.
I dont think I can justify the stage 2 cost with the downpipe and tune, from what i hear its not that big of a jump from stage 1 which is where im at now.
At the same time im over the stock quiet exhaust and definitely want to do something to it.
Theres a good looking custom shop locally I think im going to see if they will chop the stock exhaust at the second cat, then weld in 2.5" pipe all the way back to a dual tip. Its acually not that loud from what I have been seeing in video clips.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Are you saying you already got the intake?
I have the Unitronic stage one with an intake and it sounds so much better and the stage 1 tune is awesome even though it was 500 bucks it was worth it to wake this car up. It most definitely pulls harder and makes the car much more fun to drive.

You can feel where it falls off in the higher rpms, but if you put your foot down in the lower rpms it definitely will feel much faster than stock. Also I have never had any issue with a check engine light, feels very smooth throughout the rpm range still like stock when driving normal. I'm the same way with having a check engine light bothers me, also when its time to sell that **** will scare people away man, believe me.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

PTag said:


> Are you saying you already got the intake?
> I have the Unitronic stage one with an intake and it sounds so much better and the stage 1 tune is awesome even though it was 500 bucks it was worth it to wake this car up. It most definitely pulls harder and makes the car much more fun to drive.
> 
> You can feel where it falls off in the higher rpms, but if you put your foot down in the lower rpms it definitely will feel much faster than stock. Also I have never had any issue with a check engine light, feels very smooth throughout the rpm range still like stock when driving normal. I'm the same way with having a check engine light bothers me, also when its time to sell that **** will scare people away man, believe me.


Join EA211 Owners Group on Facebook and you will see few people already did Front Mount Air to Air Intercooler System (or maybe just one) and either one or two already did Hybrid turbo. Also the front mount Intercooler won’t change the turbo lag that much. Air travels faster than we want to believe. You’d probably wait like half second or less in boosting all the pipes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

PTag said:


> Are you saying you already got the intake?
> I have the Unitronic stage one with an intake and it sounds so much better and the stage 1 tune is awesome even though it was 500 bucks it was worth it to wake this car up. It most definitely pulls harder and makes the car much more fun to drive.
> 
> You can feel where it falls off in the higher rpms, but if you put your foot down in the lower rpms it definitely will feel much faster than stock. Also I have never had any issue with a check engine light, feels very smooth throughout the rpm range still like stock when driving normal. I'm the same way with having a check engine light bothers me, also when its time to sell that **** will scare people away man, believe me.


Join EA211 Owners Group on Facebook and you will see few people already did Front Mount Air to Air Intercooler System (or maybe just one) and either one or two already did Hybrid turbo. Also the front mount Intercooler won’t change the turbo lag that much. Air travels faster than we want to believe. You’d probably wait like half second or less in boosting all the pipes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Poetic50 said:


> Join EA211 Owners Group on Facebook and you will see few people already did Front Mount Air to Air Intercooler System (or maybe just one) and either one or two already did Hybrid turbo. Also the front mount Intercooler won’t change the turbo lag that much. Air travels faster than we want to believe. You’d probably wait like half second or less in boosting all the pipes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I will most definitely be joining


----------



## MetalicblkGLI (May 15, 2019)

I have a 2019 jetta 1.4 6speed with a stage 2 unitronic open end intake and the jb4 piggyback tune. Now I had a 2013 GLI 2.0 6speed and a 2015 1.8t se 5peed and the 1.4 is as fast maybe faster than my 2013 GLI was. I’m sure if I tuned the gli it would of been faster but I definitely gained more than 25hp I went from pushing 17 psi boost to up to 24-25 psi. The tires spin cause the turbo kicks in so quick and it’s really torquey. I’m just worried about the winter when it snows. The 2015 jetta was amazing in the snow I drove 17 miles in 7-8” of snow, was even passing SUV’s with awd cause they were going to slow. I got literally 2 blocks away from my house and once I pulled into my neighborhood they hadn’t plowed yet and the snow was over the front bumper so I got stuck but once the plow came and opened a spot 2-3 ft in front of me I was good and got right out. That was with continental extreme contact dws06 tires. The tires I have now are newish but I think I’m gonna get a set of snow tires for the winter. Plus with the jb4 you can shut the tune off with the app. Next car I’m getting is either going to be a golf R or a new GLI. I love how the new GLI’s rear suspension adjusts as you’re turning. Plus they’re stock with a little more hp than the older models but the golf R is by far one of my top 5 favorite cars.


----------



## Gemnicherry (10 mo ago)

Joey1.4T said:


> I know this post is kind of old, but you can bore to 1.6L need custom pistons obviously, but a few companies sell forged rods capable of handling 600hp.
> Also I have IS Turbo adapters for sale so you can run any of the IS turbos 12, 20, or 38.


Can I buy an adapter plate? What’s better about the IS20 over the TTE290? Do you know anyone that actually did the swap and got a custom dyno tune?


----------

